# A breakthrough on paper that's stronger than steel



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

A breakthrough on paper that's stronger than steel.



> *University of Technology, Sydney scientists have reported remarkable results in developing a composite material based on graphite that is a thin as paper and ten times stronger than steel.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-- Tom


----------

